# emf - modell dynamisch erweitern?



## Guest (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe eine grundsätzliche Frage zum EMF. Wir entwickeln eine Anwendung auf Basis des EMF Editor als RCP.
Nun existieren mittlerweile einige Plugins undd Frafments für den Editor. 

Ist es möglich das EMF Modell in einem Plugin zu erweitern, so das der TreeViewer im Editor des Basis-Plugins die neuen Elemente anzeigt, speichert etc...?

und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Du kannst programmatisch eine EClass erzeugen und ihr einen ESuperType setzen. Das sollte EMF out-of-the-box speichern können. Etwas mehr details wären aber hilfreich. Geht es um dynamische oder statische Erweiterungen? Verwendest du den generierten EMF Editor, oder einen eigenen?
Es gibt übrigens auch reflexive EMF Editoren.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

ich verwende den generierten, ui-technisch etwas aufgebohrten emf editor.....

jetzt möchten wir das dort definierte Model, das von einem superelement abgeleitet ist insofern erweitern, das dieses Element ein neues Kind bekommt, das aber von einem anderen Plugin definiet wird...hmm ich dachte irgendwie an extention points....


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

org.eclipse.emf.ecore.factory_override könnte etwas für dich sein. Damit kannst du wohl deine erweiterte Factory einpflanzen.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich an die EMF Newsgroup wenden, niemand kann dir forgeschrittene EMF Fragen besser beantworten als Ed Merks selbst.


----------

